# Groovie Swing Trainer



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

I was looking at the Groovie Swing Trainer and was wondering how many of you have used it and most importantly, did it help you? I see in the description information for the Groovie Swing Trainer that it says, "*The reason the Groovie works is that this weight, and the way it is positioned throughout the club, will NOT allow you to make bad swings! It is simply too hard to "cast" the club, take it outside-in, or come "over the top" -- all those swing faults that cause glancing blows, miss-hits, and poor direction.*" For those of you who have used it, do you think this is true?

Do you guys think there is a better swing trainer out there and if so what is it, or are they basically all the same?

Thanks.


----------

